# Who would you most like to see in concert?



## rcarlton

Just trying out the poll feature. I'm sure someone will be left off that shouldn't. You can vote more than once.

Some of the choices are pure fantasy.


----------



## OvalNut

Dream Theater

Molly Hatchet 
(okay I've seen them like 5 times already, even shook Danny Joe Brown's hand years ago, sad to see he's gone now.)

Rush 
(again, always amazing)


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Fincave

There is a lot on the list that I would like to see, also a few that I have seen and so did not vote for them. Where is Led Zeppelin, Johnny Cash, Frank Zappa, Velvet Underground, New York Dolls, The Ramones, Joy Division??? I am sure the list could go on and on, sadly none of the mentioned will ever perform again in their original form though I think that maybe all the original members of the Velvet Underground are still alive.


----------



## Blaser

I wish I had been able to see Nirvana in Concert :sad: I liked Kurt Cobain a lot....


----------



## Natas

Pink Floyd is on the top of my "I wish I could see them live" list.


----------



## tenzip

SRV was a great show, I saw him twice, once in a large auditorium, and once in the Music Hall connected to Omaha's auditorium, a much more intimate setting. Plus I was in the front row, about 3 seats from exact center stage! Absolutely incredible show, he sat down on the edge of the stage practically right in front of me and jammed for a while. His helicopter went down just a couple-three months later, I believe.

Seeing the Stones or Pink Floyd would be pretty amazing, have had the opportunity for both, but not the means and/or the time. Seeing Ted Nugent would be fun, I'd like to invite him to go hunting.


----------



## Sonnie

How did I miss this? :scratch:

Well... wouldn't ya know my band is on top. :bigsmile:

I'd take David Gilmour or Roger Waters as well... they just need to come to the southeast U.S.


----------



## Lordoftherings

Well, the poll is closed.

But I was going to vote for Jimi Hendrix first, then Janis Joplin, and finally Jim Morrison. 

Oh well, another time, another life, I guess.


----------



## tonyrich87

Beatles is in the top of my list.


----------



## alanbmx

Led Zeppelin,
Have seen Page by himself twice and seen Plant once


----------



## alanbmx

Of the bands in the pole I have seen:
Rolling Stones 1981
The Who 1982
Fleetwood Mac mid eighties
Bob Dylan with Tom Petty late 80's
Neil Young, Freedom tour
Stevie Ray Vaughan 2 times 1st at Del Mar Fair (San Diego CA) 1985 second an SDSU open air theatre 1988
Ted Nugent in the Yankee's 1990
aslo;
Jethro Tull 2 times
Tom Petty 5 times
Robin Trower 3 times
Jimmy Page Jeff Beck eric Clapton ARMS concert at the LA forum1983
George Thorogood 3 times
Van Halen 3 times once with David lee roth at US festival
saw both US festivals
Judas priest 3 times
Scorpians 2 times
Ozzy
Santanta 3 times
Motley crew
Def Lepard
Joan Jett and the blackhearts
Chuck Berry
Dave mathews Band 5 times
Eagles 4 years ago
Pretenders 1983
Surfpunks 1981
Deep Purple 1986
Eric Clapton 1989
..............................


----------



## luke

I saw all those groups at least once. Led Zep the very first time great ! The Beatles were very good , i saw the Stones in all forms . And the Brian Jones Stones were the best . Cream was so , so. The Allman Brothers were great the first few times and So were the Dead ! I hate say this but i saw jimi Hendrex a few times . In Boston and Philly and NYC and San Fran . I hate to tell everyone, In NYC the Fillmore show was the best of all those shows i saw him . At the Factory in PHILA on his first tour with EXP. It might have been the worst show , I was right up front , they were out of tune and it seemed they really did not care. The Temple U Stadium show was just out and out bad, he was so high, he could not even look at the stage hands ! The Who on their first US shows were great. And So was Pink Floyd . Dylan and the Band alone and together were great. Bruce and the E Str Band at the Main Point was great. Elvis was also good ! i think the best shows i have ever seen are Concert for Bangla Desh and The first Beatles concert . The worst sound and playing was the Stones at JFk in Phila Pa.


----------



## ironglen

In a decade or two, I'd like to see -the best- cover bands of the biggest, baddest rock musicians of all time: all in a weekend, outdoor festival. Too many of the original rock singers have lost their range, and it turns out quite disappointing after listening to their recorded music 'as it was'.

For instance, I have live music from a Queen tribute concert featuring Jeff Scott Soto singing lead vocals in place of Freddie Mercury. Sure it's not Freddie, but JSS has an amazing voice and did a great job, and the crowd was into it as well- very nice. Stack the day/night with great musicians and singers and voila! a great day to celebrate rock n roll, eh? (if I'm dreaming, don't wake me up)


----------



## Lucky7!

The Who, in their glory days with Keith and John. And Janis and SRV of course.

Of recent bands, I still haven't seen DMB, and I'd like too. I missed them at Byron a couple of years ago, due to that unspeakable four letter word - work.


----------



## Jprime

CCR, love em :T


----------



## doc5150

Long before my time but I would have loved to see Buddy Holly and the Crickettes.


----------



## robbo266317

Blaser said:


> I wish I had been able to see Nirvana in Concert :sad: I liked Kurt Cobain a lot....


A small consolation I admit, You can however see the self proclaimed "Kurt Cobain of our times" - Justin Beiber.... :yikes:

I will apologise in advance for even suggesting it. :sad:


----------



## luke

Since i have seen all those people on the list at least once . I would say i would like to re-see , a couple of bands ( neither could happen ) The Rolling Stones , Brian Jones' Rolling Stones and The Beatles , live with a complete back up band in a good sound room ! And the Beatles' kids get together and try something. Julian , Zack , Sean , Dhina , and Paul's son .


----------



## bambino

NOFX again.:T And Tool, since they aren't on the list i'll go with AC/DC.


----------



## honey34567

Of all the poll features I'd have to say Led Zeppelin.. I can really get lost listening to their records. Of bands still around / alive I'd go with Fleetwood Mac, I've been in the mood to listen to Rumours


----------



## Integra8

luke said:


> I saw all those groups at least once. Led Zep the very first time great ! The Beatles were very good , i saw the Stones in all forms . And the Brian Jones Stones were the best . Cream was so , so. The Allman Brothers were great the first few times and So were the Dead ! I hate say this but i saw jimi Hendrex a few times . In Boston and Philly and NYC and San Fran . I hate to tell everyone, In NYC the Fillmore show was the best of all those shows i saw him . At the Factory in PHILA on his first tour with EXP. It might have been the worst show , I was right up front , they were out of tune and it seemed they really did not care. The Temple U Stadium show was just out and out bad, he was so high, he could not even look at the stage hands ! The Who on their first US shows were great. And So was Pink Floyd . Dylan and the Band alone and together were great. Bruce and the E Str Band at the Main Point was great. Elvis was also good ! i think the best shows i have ever seen are Concert for Bangla Desh and The first Beatles concert . The worst sound and playing was the Stones at JFk in Phila Pa.


I'm glad someone else besides me thought the Stones at JFK were horrible at best..Journey was far better, they warmed up for the Stones. Again, no one was even close to Led Zeppelin live, no one..Tampa Stadium, May 5th 1973.


Jeff


----------



## qusien

i like Pink Floyd best


----------



## tcarcio

If I leave here tommorrow.....Would you still remember me..:bigsmile:..Historically I would have liked to see the Beatles but musically I would have loved to see the original Skynyrd band. :wave:


----------



## Big Dave

I would have loved to have seen Frank Zappa. I wish I could see Crash Test Dummies as well


----------



## Twin_Rotor

No one voted for Cream?? I would enjoy every band in the list, since most were long gone before I was around  I do get to hear a lot of music from this list at local clubs with certain talented cover bands. Live music is always more enjoyable for me.

I had tickets to Rage Against the Machine opening for the Beastie Boys... Then Mike D broke his colar bone, RATM split apart, and it seems the Beasties are sit'n fat and lay'n low.


----------



## Fastslappy

I vote Frank Zappa as well !


----------



## zeplin43

Well my first post and i would like to see Rush play over in my country Portugal,This is still possible.One i would have liked to see as my nick surgests is Led Zeppelin


----------

